# Distance (from the Deep Winter series)



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

FYI - Thomas Sherry just posted chapter 29 of his book "Distance" on his blog.
http://www.deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/

For those that don't recognize his name, he wrote the Deep Winter Trilogy about life after a natural disaster which was followed by economic meltdown. One of my all time favorite reads in the preparedness category. 

This book covers the same time-frame and economic events but from a different perspective/ mind-set and geographical region.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I added info to the title so more people will open and find out your information.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks I forgot to "keep up" over summer. Guess I have some reading to do


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Wags, I take it the first three novels are available only by purchase?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Or from the library. That's where I got mine from to read.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thats great that your library carries them Trisha, I wish ours did so I could check them out for my dh to read. He hates reading stuff on the computer. I'm saving up for autographed copies (which are the cheapest way to get them) from Tom. I periodically put in requests for them to carry his books, along with Lights Out.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Love his books.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome books!! i just keep rereading mine..


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Wags said:


> Thats great that your library carries them Trisha, I wish ours did so I could check them out for my dh to read. He hates reading stuff on the computer. I'm saving up for autographed copies (which are the cheapest way to get them) from Tom. I periodically put in requests for them to carry his books, along with Lights Out.


Our library has a "purchase request" form that I filled out to get them brought in. I was very happy to see them when they finally arrived.

I do live in a sort of prepper minded area though, so I may not have been the only one to send in the request.

OH ETA It's also a "local" book as we live only 3 hours from Spokane.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have hard copies of the first three books. They are a great collection. 

So, are you saying that the fourth book is about a different family? Where are they located?

Hopefully Distance will be made available as a paperback. I dislike reading off computer monitors.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I have hard copies of the first three books. They are a great collection.
> 
> So, are you saying that the fourth book is about a different family? Where are they located?
> 
> Hopefully Distance will be made available as a paperback. I dislike reading off computer monitors.



Same time frame/events, but set in the midwest where the "provisional government" is in control. Main character is a traveling salesman for a company that produces food products. A romantic interest of his is on a family farm. 

It's been a good read so far, but sometimes the chapters are a long time in coming. Maybe now that winter is fast approaching there won't be outside projects too pull Tom away from writing.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

If you want hard copies the most affordable method is to purchase them directly from Tom, plus you get them autographed that way too. 

I plan to get the set for my hubby soon, as he has a hard time reading anything on a computer screen for very long. And even though they are spendy, I think the info contained is well worth it.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I am half way thru 2nd book!  Im looking forward to rest!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Wags, I sent you a PM yesterday that I'd like copies please.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Hey Wags, I sent you a PM yesterday that I'd like copies please.  Thanks so much!


Sent it to the email address you gave me yesterday evening. Let me know if you didn't come through.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't get anything, even checked my spam box just now, just in case. I double checked the PM I sent and the e-mail is correct too. Guess it's off in limbo somewhere, lol!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

ok, just sent it again


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

ROFL! They just now came in back to back, how strange. But thanks, sorry for the trouble!


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd just finished the latest chaper when I saw this post! Ironic. I'm enjoying this book and have a couple of plot guesses in my mind  Now if Tom would just stop living and WRITE


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Wags, I just now finished reading the trilogy you sent. Thank you for sending those to me.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

You are welcome. I just got my autographed hard copies from Tom yesterday. My dh has a hard time reading on the screen, and I have friends that I plan to share the hard copies with as well. And I'll probably reread them for the 4th or 5th time....  Every time I read them I pick up some new tidbit of preparedness.

I find the premise of an earthquake/volcano to be all too believable of a scenario in the PNW. Three of the top 4 most dangerous volcanoes in the USA are between Seattle & Portland. And I was around for May 18, 1980 when St. Helens erupted and remember dealing with the ash from that for many years afterwards.

And of course the collapse of the economy.... These books were written 5-6 years ago and a lot of what is mentioned in the books has sadly been happening.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i just sent a pm requesting a pdf copy. i have been wanting to read these books!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank You Wags!


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

I really need to visit here more often. Love this board....


As I said, Chapter 30 posted....and a veil is lifted. Enjoy.


Tom S.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks tsherry -

I just finished "Dark Winter" and will be progressing to the next book.

I do enjoy the realistic way you write.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Tom, thanks so much for sharing with all of us! I love, love, love your writing...though I have to admit the earthquake freaked me out, since we've been having some right in my back yard the past week or so, lol!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

tsherry said:


> I really need to visit here more often. Love this board....
> 
> 
> As I said, Chapter 30 posted....and a veil is lifted. Enjoy.
> ...



Even before today's chapter I had a sneaking suspicion..... of course I'm on my 3rd reading of Remnant so I had some foreknowledge. :happy2:

Oh yeah, and if that "famous tomato soup" exists in real life and the recipe isn't a secret can you share it with us pretty please.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Wags said:


> Thanks Tom - and if that "famous tomato soup" is a reality how about sharing the recipe.


YEAH! I thought the same thing when I was reading the first books LOL


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wags said:


> Even before today's chapter I had a sneaking suspicion..... of course I'm on my 3rd reading of Remnant so I had some foreknowledge. :happy2:
> 
> Oh yeah, and if that "famous tomato soup" exists in real life and the recipe isn't a secret can you share it with us pretty please.


And the secret recipe for the fried eggs with green tabasco sauce! Is there anything else in the eggs??? lol Love the books! I'm on Remnant now.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

these books. I got the 1st 3 thru interlibrary loan and they finally purchased the 2nd & 3rd one. I think I need to request Deep Winter a couple more times so they'll purchase it. I need to read the one online.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

.pdf's no longer available from wags


----------



## udwe (Aug 8, 2009)

I just bought all three on Kindle for $15.00. Can't wait to read them, but better get some chores done first.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've tried getting others to read the books and take the scenario seriously, sorry to say they just don't get it...even a couple that live here in the Ring of Fire seem to think that if one of the many volcanos go, all will be okay, because there's just no way that help wouldn't be here before the ash settles.
MIL laughs and jokes about our food storage, she can't figure out why I try to can for two years, even though she cans as well (from garden season to garden season, then she panics when she has a bad corn year or tomato year like this year).
I've really enjoyed Tom's books. If a book/writer causes you to talk back, scold and moan and groan...its a GOOD read!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

We live about 3 hours north-north/west of Spokane. We just had an earthquake this morning. 4.6 not big, but enough to wake us out of a sleep and make us start thinking.
HA of course Deep Winter was one of the first things that crossed my mind.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The Spring Break Quake in the early 90's (Willamette Valley) really scared the freak out of us. My husband woke up mad at me cuz he thought I was jumping on the bed...~lol~...that was when we started storing water and keeping our cupboards stocked...we also quit wooding the fire before bed.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I've read all three, via the pdf's, and enjoyed them a lot. I can't get anyone else interested in reading them, darn it.

Will start reading the new one too, but just like the rest of the blogs, these blogs are darned hard to follow-never mind find the correct date for the beginning, haha

I read KathyinFL too, she has six or seven stories going at once, I think


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> The Spring Break Quake in the early 90's (Willamette Valley) really scared the freak out of us. My husband woke up mad at me cuz he thought I was jumping on the bed...~lol~...that was when we started storing water and keeping our cupboards stocked...we also quit wooding the fire before bed.


I remember that quake - we lived pretty close to the epicenter and it scared hubby pretty bad. I think that was the first quake he had ever experienced. I was over in Astoria at the time, felt it, thought I was dreaming and went back to sleep. And then I get to breakfast and that was the topic of conversation. 

I had only been back in the lower 48 for a year at that point, and had come from living on Adak, AK so was used to frequent quakes that were a lot bigger than that one. In fact we had them so frequently that if I was standing barefoot I could make a pretty accurate guess where a particular quake was going to place on the Richter scale.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Pouncer said:


> Will start reading the new one too, but just like the rest of the blogs, these blogs are darned hard to follow-never mind find the correct date for the beginning, haha
> 
> I read KathyinFL too, she has six or seven stories going at once, I think



Yeah they are a little hard to get to the start of and I hate waiting for the next chapter to come out. Can you share a link to KathyinFL writings?

Just so no one has to do a lot of searching here is the link to Chapter #1 of Distance: http://deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/2010_10_01_archive.html


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Chapter 31 is up now - just in case anyone missed it. http://www.deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/

Oh and I should note that I am no longer going to be sending out the PDF's of the first 3 books. You can purchase them for $5 at Lulu.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wags I want to thank you for the opportunity to read these great books -and a big thank you to Tom for writing them.
I'm reading the first one and greatly enjoying it (maybe because of all the good common sense?)


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Many thanks for your thoughts and prayers. We're doing well though. Chapter 33, just up. 

Tom S. 
(and danged if it's not snowing outside...again).


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I currently 83% through Remnant and am dreading being done with it! I have had so much enjoyment out of reading the series! I'll be starting Distance soon it seems!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

How do you buy the books from him?


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

nathan104 said:


> How do you buy the books from him?


Shoot me an email at [email protected]. I sell the first three books, autographed and mailed to anywhere in the lower 48 or to any APO for $80. They're available of course on Kindle at Amazon. 

Thanks! 

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Chapter 37 just up. Getting sporty out there...


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Up to chapter 42 in Distance, just posted on the blog.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Once Distance is finished, do you plan on offering it on Amazon as well for the kindle? I tried to keep up on the blog but my little mind just has issues trying to follow it that way, lol.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

hillbillygal said:


> Once Distance is finished, do you plan on offering it on Amazon as well for the kindle? I tried to keep up on the blog but my little mind just has issues trying to follow it that way, lol.


Yes--it'll be on Amazon, and probably in limited hardcopy printing. And Chapter 45 just up. Shoot me an email if you want to, and I'll send you a PDF of work-to-date. 

Tom S.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

:banana::bouncy:Happy Dance!!! This makes me very happy. I do much better reading on my kindle than on my monitor, lol! Thank you!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just emailed to get a .pdf copy also.

thanks so much Tom.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It would be nice if you could alert us when the hardcopy is available. I dislike reading from a computer screen or Kindle. I own and have read the hardcopies of your other three books and am patiently waiting for Distance.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hardcopy? Oh no, that won't do, it won't match my other three books in the series. Will there also be a soft cover (paperback) version available at some point? 

Loved chapter 45 - things are really heating up. Hope we don't have to wait too long for the next chapter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wags said:


> Hardcopy? Oh no, that won't do, it won't match my other three books in the series. Will there also be a soft cover (paperback) version available at some point?
> 
> Loved chapter 45 - things are really heating up. Hope we don't have to wait too long for the next chapter.


A hardcopy can have a soft cover. I doubt the hardcopy will have a hard cover. LOL!


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

tsherry said:


> I really need to visit here more often. Love this board....
> 
> 
> As I said, Chapter 30 posted....and a veil is lifted. Enjoy.
> ...


I love your books (have read them more than once) and have bought all three on my kindle. I have to admit I am waiting for you to finish this one, so I can buy it and read it all at once.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Distance will be printed to match the first three--'Trade paperback' I believe they call the format. I'd really like to get Distance finished in the next two months--and I think I can get there now that I seem to have a bit more time to write, and frankly when the story gets to the good parts, I want to get more of it out quicker....I've already finished it in my head. I just need time to put another 45,000 words, more or less, on paper. 

Once that's done, I'm stepping back into the first three books, fixing some egregious grammar problems and bring them up to a better standard. There are a number of things that make me cringe when I read stuff that I wrote starting in January 2005. Those will go pretty quickly. Second editions, all around. Deep Winter was not really written on purpose, and it never had the continuity and flow of the later stories, and it's bugged me from the get go. 

Then, back to the Rick Drummond storyline, in the next book, entitled 'Frontier'. Not sure if I tie parts of Frontier into another story outline I built last summer, but it's intriguing. Scary little story premise. If I elect to make that story a stand alone, it might just be a short story....The outline has enough for probably 300 pages, half of my typical book. We'll see how much meat that particular story has...


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sir, just want to tell you that your books are just awesome.... i have learned so much... Thank you...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tom - just keep writing. I really enjoy your writing and how you show what's happening.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom, i just finished Remnant. i read Shatter and Remnant back to back. Excellent work sir. i was wondering how Karen and the kids et al got on with Rick gone to war, did Carl get drafted like John and how did he get on etc. i have to get reading on distance now LOL. 

thanks for sharing these stories.

dean


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Trade-paper back that matches the first three- now I'm a happy and impatient camper. 

Glad to hear there will be more on the Rick Drummond family too.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The PDF copies are available on Lulu.com for only $5 per book. Pretty small price for books that are well over 600 pages each!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

tsherry said:


> Distance will be printed to match the first three--'Trade paperback' I believe they call the format. I'd really like to get Distance finished in the next two months--and I think I can get there now that I seem to have a bit more time to write, and frankly when the story gets to the good parts, I want to get more of it out quicker....I've already finished it in my head. I just need time to put another 45,000 words, more or less, on paper.
> 
> Once that's done, I'm stepping back into the first three books, fixing some egregious grammar problems and bring them up to a better standard. There are a number of things that make me cringe when I read stuff that I wrote starting in January 2005. Those will go pretty quickly. Second editions, all around. Deep Winter was not really written on purpose, and it never had the continuity and flow of the later stories, and it's bugged me from the get go.
> 
> Then, back to the Rick Drummond storyline, in the next book, entitled 'Frontier'. Not sure if I tie parts of Frontier into another story outline I built last summer, but it's intriguing. Scary little story premise. If I elect to make that story a stand alone, it might just be a short story....The outline has enough for probably 300 pages, half of my typical book. We'll see how much meat that particular story has...


This whole post is GREAT NEWS!!!! I'll look forward to getting the 4 all together once the second editions are done. We have the first one again from the library...it is pretty tattered LOL I guess hubby and I aren't the only ones reading it YAY! I'm really glad to see it has gotten so much use since we first requested that our library purchase them.
WOO HOO another new book!!! That is totally exciting too! 

Tom, you have done a fantastic job with your stories. Thank you for putting them out there for us to enjoy.

Trisha in north central WA


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, these books would make a much better TV series than the ones discussed recently on this forum.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Agreed CF.

I want non-electric copies to add to my library so I guess I'm going to have to keep looking.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heck, I want to go meet the characters and have some discussions with them.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Me too Angie! And since they are only 3 hours from me, I could have them over for lunch....well if they were real.
So Tom, consider this your invitation for lunch


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> Agreed CF.
> 
> I want non-electric copies to add to my library so I guess I'm going to have to keep looking.


The best price is to order them directly from Tom - plus that way you get his autograph too! :happy2:

Funny story - one of the teenagers in our congregation looked up a text Tom had included in his inscription. Except he was in the wrong book....it was a text about keeping yourself pure from immoral lusts... He started to read it aloud and then his face turned bright red. The adults all paused and then almost everyone said in unison - are you sure you are reading the right verse?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Chapter 45 of Distance is up on line.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I have all 3 of his books and would love to read them again, except I can't get them back from my friends. It's a conspiracy I tell you. My only problem is that He has gotten some of the names of the Military Bases in the Seattle Area wrong.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> I have all 3 of his books and would love to read them again, except I can't get them back from my friends. It's a conspiracy I tell you. My only problem is that He has gotten some of the names of the Military Bases in the Seattle Area wrong.


I kept very close track of mine when I loaned them out. And emphasized that they must use bookmarks! Hate it when people break the spines on books.

I didn't notice any issues with base names, which ones were messed up?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

He called one base Naval Air Station Bremerton - it is Naval Station Seattle, and Naval Air Station Whidbey Island. He also messed up the shipyard, it's Puget Sound Naval Shipyard, Bremerton, WA and the Submarine bases are Naval Submarine Base Bangor, Wa, Trident Training Facility, Bangor, WA, and Trident Refit Facility, Bangor, WA. Also no mention of Naval Station Everett, WA. which is where the ships in Puget, and not undergoing overhaul reside. I used to be the Director of Logistics at Everett, before I retired. The Logistics Department at Everett is a branch of Fleet Industrial Supply Center, Bremerton, WA. The Army base is Fort Lewis and the Air Force Base is McChord AFB. There are Naval Reserve Centers at Seattle and Tacoma.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> He called one base Naval Air Station Bremerton - it is Naval Station Seattle, and Naval Air Station Whidbey Island. He also messed up the shipyard, it's Puget Sound Naval Shipyard, Bremerton, WA and the Submarine bases are Naval Submarine Base Bangor, Wa, Trident Training Facility, Bangor, WA, and Trident Refit Facility, Bangor, WA. Also no mention of Naval Station Everett, WA. which is where the ships in Puget, and not undergoing overhaul reside. I used to be the Director of Logistics at Everett, before I retired. The Logistics Department at Everett is a branch of Fleet Industrial Supply Center, Bremerton, WA. The Army base is Fort Lewis and the Air Force Base is McChord AFB. There are Naval Reserve Centers at Seattle and Tacoma.


Yes--some of those were deliberate, some not.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for these wonderful books, Tom! They have made waiting in the pickup line at my DD's school bearable...I'm the nerd standing there plowing through your books on my kindle! Your writing is so easy to follow and makes one feel as if they know these characters...and so full of info, it's an amazing combination! I am just starting Remnant and look forward to Distance and Frontier.

And WAGS, thanks for posting the link to the first chapter, you made my life easier


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"Yes--some of those were deliberate, some not."

You might have guessed that I was stationed in the Navy twice in the Puget Sound area. Just struck me funny that the "names had been changed to protect the guilty". 

I have made more people into preppers by reading Deep Winter than by any other method I have tried. By interweaving preparations into a good story people come to see its value. It also brought together a number of ideas that I hadn't thought of about areas needing prepping. I am a licensed Ham Operator today because of your book.

My only real complaint is you need to write faster than I can read!!!!!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> My only real complaint is you need to write faster than I can read!!!!!


Perhaps we can take up a fund drive and have him cloned? One for his family, one dedicated to writing full time! :dance:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Chapter 46 is up now!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Our local librarian must be a prepper cause there is an entire section of prep books in the library. :dance: I need to go check it out to see what new books she's added. In the meantime, I'll go over and start reading Tom's newest book. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Chapter 48, in the nick of time for Christmas was just uploaded to the blog. 


DW and I have been fighting off nasty upper respiratory badness for a couple of weeks now. 

Good to be on this side of the sod.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

take care of yourself and the Mrs.

Thank you for updating us on "Distance".

Merry Christmas, and drop by when you can we always enjoy you dropping by.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

New chapter, just up. And I'm nearly over the trailing effects of the flu, a month later!


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Jerngen said:


> Perhaps we can take up a fund drive and have him cloned? One for his family, one dedicated to writing full time! :dance:


Believe me, the past month has been pretty brutal. DW picked up the flu before Christmas, I picked it up right before New Years. We both still have the 'crud' cough, which just won't go away. In my real-life job, I've been in the middle of an eight-week audit process to meet a requirement of a client. And then of course, try to do some actual work and keep the staff busy. 

I won't go into church commitments which have also been fairly heavy....

Anyway, enough excuses. Chapter 49 is now up, and we are now transitioning into some Serious Business.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom, although I'm never happy that someone is sick... I'm happy to see your list of priorities as they mirror mine pretty closely.

Keep on keeping on Brother!


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Chapter 50 just up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How soon before a complete book?


----------

